# Which Drive Is Bad?



## mtcabral (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello, I have all the signs of a bad drive (stutter, etc), so I am ready to pursue drive replacement. Trouble is, I have two drives (successfully added second one myself a year ago or so), so how do I tell which one is bad?

Thanks for any advice!
Mike


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

You can install each drive in a pc, obtain the diagnostic utility for the drive(download from mfr), and scan the drives to check them out.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Run the manufactures drive test (non-destructive) on each drive to separately to see which is bad. If I were you I would replace the them both with on larger drive. It will be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## mtcabral (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the responses! Good point about replacing both (my factory 40GB and added 160GB) with one drive. It looks like I can get 320GB West Dig Caviar for under $100 at newegg. Sounds like a good deal? Is there any high end limit for how big one drive can be in my S2?

Thanks again!
Mike


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't know what type an S2 contains so it is 750GB for IDE and 2TB for the other type. (Serial ATA)


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

mtcabral said:


> Thanks for the responses! Good point about replacing both (my factory 40GB and added 160GB) with one drive. It looks like I can get 320GB West Dig Caviar for under $100 at newegg. Sounds like a good deal? Is there any high end limit for how big one drive can be in my S2?
> 
> Thanks again!
> Mike


If you go with WD, consider the AV version. The 320 GB drive is $85 at NewEgg. I put one in a S2 to replace a Seagate and all I hear is the fan.


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

And don't forget to use the acoustic management tool to set AAM to 128.


----------

